# SR20VE in a B14



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it possible to put this into a B14? and if so how much more difficult would ib to put in than a SR20de based engine?
Thanks
Brad


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it is very possible. But SR20VE motor is still hard to find. It will be expensive too. I think several people from SR20deforum did this swap successfully. I would like to do this swap also.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

How much price difference is the sr20de versus sr20ve?


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I heard these engines rev like nothing. What kind of redline do these engines have how much hp, tq do they make??

THNKS


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah.. I want to do the swap, but its not really an option on a college student's budget.. maybe after I graduate and get my masters I can afford it, but then I might just buy a new car... I was just wondering.. you know in case I all of a sudden come into a large sum of money with nothing to do with.. 

Brad


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

you can get the info here
http://www.sr20deforum.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=41


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

slvrsentra said:


> *I heard these engines rev like nothing. What kind of redline do these engines have how much hp, tq do they make??
> 
> THNKS *


1st gen. SR20VE makes 190ps 144.7lbs/ft and new gen motor makes 204ps 151.8lbs/ft torque.

Redline is 7700rpm w 2nd gen motor.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *How much price difference is the sr20de versus sr20ve? *


SR20VE is still pretty expensive. You can probablly buy 2 or 3 SR20DE motor for the price of 1 VE motor. It is more expensive than DET, but I am guessing easier to install than DET, so I am guessing the DET and VE will be similar price...


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *
> 
> SR20VE is still pretty expensive. You can probablly buy 2 or 3 SR20DE motor for the price of 1 VE motor. It is more expensive than DET, but I am guessing easier to install than DET, so I am guessing the DET and VE will be similar price... *



Maybe I will just stick with a sr20de swap then


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *How much price difference is the sr20de versus sr20ve? *


I think it's something like $400 vs. $2000 last time I heard. That's just for the engine too, maybe the ECU.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

slvrsentra said:


> *I heard these engines rev like nothing. What kind of redline do these engines have how much hp, tq do they make??
> 
> THNKS *


Well I saw one dynoed that was in a NX2000. It had a header Warm air intake, and the exhaust was disconnected. It made 176hp and more than 140 torque to the wheels. Needless to say, I was impressed!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

i heard SR20VE with SR16 cams will give another 15 instant HP.. If that's true, I really want that motor.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

yes the sr16 cams in the sr20ve will add horsepower. and you cannot get the ecu for the sr16 or sr20. you have to get JWT to reprogram an ecu for you, if you want the VVL to work that is...this is according to the sr20deforum section sr20ve. a guy in jersey is building a 220hp sr16ve and will be selling it soon. its like 3300 though, a little too much for me. but i can still dream right?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it's only the SR16VE N1 cams that make all that extra horsepower, you know that really really rare engine that none of us can ever get unless we have amazing contacts?


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

so what kind of numbers could I dream of pushing with an SR20VET engine... I most likely will never have this, but I can still dream right..
Brad


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20VET has 280PS stock.


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *you have to get JWT to reprogram an ecu for you, if you want the VVL to work that is...*


You have 2 options for the VVL engagement. Spend lots of money to have JWT add a board and have no adjustability as to when the VVL engages or spend less than $100 on a set of MSD RPM switches and have unlimited adjustability.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.gonzonx.com

turbo SR20VE (not VET, just added turbo)


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

so where might one get a SR20VET engine, and how much would it cost.. from what I've read this seems to be the ultimate engine for my car..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

actual factory SR20VET's are new engines (I believe) and have just come out within the last year... (?) they're a harder to find but if your persistent I'm sure you can find one. Rarity will probably add to the price tag as well.


----------



## shoes59 (May 10, 2002)

JUN Japan can likely find one for you but expect to pay top dollar.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

The VETs were in the Xtrail suv. They have been replaced by the QRs now. This makes the VET very rare. Still in new cars and very limited run.
It would probably be cheaper to get the parts and add them to a VE. IMHO


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can still get the SR20VE powered X-Trail in Japan.. Base model X-trail has 150hp QR20DE. GT comes with tasty 280hp SR20VE motor. Somebody in Japan was saying next Silvia was going to get the SR20VET, but since they are going to quit making S15 Silvias after August (due to the emission regulation) We don't really know what's really going to happen to next Silvia. We might see the tricked version of QR on new S16 Silvia, who knows...


----------



## bigtom (Jul 6, 2002)

the sr16 non-N1 cams make 10-12whp. you cannot put sr16 N1 cams into an sr20ve or an sr16ve without changing the valve springs they are too agressive and will kill the valvetrain.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *You can still get the SR20VE powered X-Trail in Japan.. Base model X-trail has 150hp QR20DE. GT comes with tasty 280hp SR20VE motor. *


Is this right? 280hp from a factory SR20VE? Non-turbo? You must mean VET, right?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *Is this right? 280hp from a factory SR20VE? Non-turbo? You must mean VET, right? *


Yes, he means the VET


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Adam said:


> *I think it's only the SR16VE N1 cams that make all that extra horsepower, you know that really really rare engine that none of us can ever get unless we have amazing contacts? *


Cough Cough, I just purchased a 97 Pulsar VZR, No problem. It might have cost 6k but I think it's worth it. I got the SR16VE(N1
spec) engine in it... It's nice


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The reason to have JWT reprogram the ECU is NOT to engage the cam solenoids.The DE ECU lacks the provision to do this so you need the RPM switches no matter what.The reason to have them reprogram it is to get the fuel and spark maps corrected for the cams and RPMs the engine is running at so it doesn't go lean.Remember that the VVL system adds considerable lift to the valves and needs to have correct fuel delivery to survive.It's main function, after all, is to have a engine with a high lift cam that will work at high RPM's and have a low RPM design that allows for a good idle and low speed torque.If you were building a drag racing engine, it would be worthless since all you need are the high RPM cams and low speed driveability is unecessary.


----------

